# Huffy Galaxie Headlight Needed



## danielbugs (Aug 20, 2008)

I need a headlight for a Huffy Galaxie boys (26 inch) bike.  It needs to be complete and more or less undamaged, but the chrome doesn't need to be perfect as that can be redone if needed.


----------



## 68avenger5 (Feb 28, 2009)

Is it made to look like its a double headlight? as I have a rebadged huffy from a local department store that is missing the headlight and trying to find one too and wondering what the huffy model is to make the hunt easier,I seen a girls bike version today and it wont work due to the angle its made to compensate for the angle the tank is on.  Jeff


----------



## pedal alley (Feb 28, 2009)

*calling Willie Wonka ...*

jeff, william should be able to assist you.
p.m. him if doesn't post soon.


----------



## willy wonka (Mar 1, 2009)

i think your looking for a huffy cadalina  do you have any pics if so put them up i/ll try to help you identify it


----------



## willy wonka (Mar 1, 2009)

danielbugs post apic of of your bike also id like to compare your tank with pedal alleys im looking for him one two thanks william


----------



## 68avenger5 (Mar 1, 2009)

I can email someone a picture of the tank but cant post them here.


----------

